# Amp help.



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a mobile authority amp. It's an old one 100w. I've wired everything up. I ran the remote wire with the positive and bought the RCA to headphone adapter but it is not working. Does the high input need wiring to anything? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

u shouldnt have to do u know the amp worked b4 u got it


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

If it has a x over and ur in the RCA low ports make sure u have the x over on full pass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure it works. I bought with some other stuff and it all works. Just never used it. It was new when I got it a few years ago. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

The high level input is for use with radios that don't have RCA ports.


----------

